# size 9 ladies shoes - where to buy in cork?



## shootingstar (10 Nov 2006)

hi all
 - administrators - i didnt know where to post this thread so apologies if i got this wrong - 


my daughter is 14 and is over 6ft tall. She looks fantastic and beautiful. Her problem is she takes a size 9 in shoe size. Does anyone know where i can purchase shoes for her. Been to Evans with her - she said their shoes are "Naff". hmmm... 

Cheers all
*star*


----------



## sun_sparks (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: size 9 ladies shoes - where to buy in cork???*

not sure about Cork but try online:

www.cinderellashoes.ie

I'm an 8 and a half/nine and it's a nightmare! I will add a warning that you've gotta be prepared to send shoes back if you buy them online.

Have also heard that Next will order shoes in in a 9 if you ask. As will Clarks (but they are very narrow fitting).

And yes, Evans is "naff".


----------



## sun_sparks (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: size 9 ladies shoes - where to buy in cork???*

Forgot to say, if you're up in the CAPITAL (!!), that Cinderella Shoes are stocked in Arnotts, but I believe it's not a great selection.


----------



## sandrabing (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: size 9 ladies shoes - where to buy in cork???*

I remember Barratts shoes having a "Tall and Small" Catalogue that carried womens shoes and boots up to a 9. They have a store in Cork


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

_Heathers _on _Ormond Quay _in _Dublin _specialise in large sizes for men and women. Maybe give them a call and ask if they know anywhere in _Cork _that can help?


----------



## dubai (11 Nov 2006)

Can't help much with Cork but on a recent trip to London I discovered one street Cliften Street (near Baker Street Station) in London that has five shops specializing in larger size Ladies shoes.  For someone who has been size nine since the age of eleven it was heaven! 

Most of those shops have an on-line service. I just googled 'large shoes in London' and found a forum that discusses the relative merits of the shops.

In Dublin I have found that the only place I can get shoes is Thomas Patrick on Grafton Street.  They do have a reasonable selection but they are expensive and certainly not aimed at teenagers.  

I can remember tearful shoe shopping trip as a teenager!  It is unfortunate that the situation has not improved as I know many tall teenagers have the same problem

Good Luck!


----------



## Ciaran (18 Nov 2006)

My sister is 19 and relatively fashion-conscious. She buys shoes/boots for everyday wear and special occasions from the cinderella shoes website - I gather they're very helpful re. returning goods. She has bought her shoes exclusively from them for the past 2.5 years with no complaints. She finds runners difficult to get and has to buy men's runners which jars a little bit!


----------



## pammiedd (22 Nov 2006)

Hi

I am a size 8 sometiems 8 and a 1/2 wide so I know the feeling!
You could try the Oxendales catalogue and they are also on line www.oxendales.ie
They also have a sub division called Shoe Tailor that is also on line 

good luck

pammiedd


----------



## shootingstar (22 Nov 2006)

thanks all... 
i recently shopped on line @ tallgirls.co.uk. bought her a size 10 boot (just to be sure they would fit) - they were too SMALL!!!!  she`s very slim so i didnt think it would be a problem, but obviously not. 

yes the tears are there when were shopping too. going to dublin fri week for xmas shopping so ill pop in to the shops you`ve all recemmended. there has to be something..... 

cheers all..... x x x


----------

